# question about RAM memory ??



## bindudhindsa (Mar 3, 2007)

what are the difference between diff RAM memories 

SDRAM (single sided) and SDRAM (double side)

DDR and DDR2 

can i use one RAM with another in diff slot ..

how cud i check how many pin RAM memory has ...

what other things i need to consider before upgrading RAM memory

any details would be much appreciated ..

thanks 

Sid


----------



## 95five-0 (Dec 7, 2004)

DDR Ram works twice as fast as SDRAM because it read and writes on the up and down cycle as compared to SDRAM which only does one at a time. The difference between DDR and DDR2 is speed and technology. All DDR2 is a faster more advanced version of DDR. DDR has bus rates of 200/266/333/400 Mbps while DDR2 has rates of 400/533/667 Mbps. In most cases you can mix RAM types such as DDR and DDR2 but we warned that it will down shift to faster RAM to work with the slower. Your best bet and most reliable solution is to buy similar sticks. Most SDRAM is 168 pin which has two notches in it while most DDR is 184 pin with one notch.

184 Pin DDR









168 Pin SDRAM


----------



## speedster123 (Oct 18, 2006)

Dont misunderstand '95-
He said you can mix and match ram of the same gender, such as ddr or ddr2, but not mix and match ddr and ddr2 ram.
With todays picky boards, even mixing "same type" ram is getting difficult, stick with the same brand and speed.


----------

